# shoulder/trap pain when sleeping



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

So ive been noticing the last couple weeks that when i go to sleep, ill wake up part way through the night with my shoulders and traps hurting like hell, to the point that its hard to move the arm on that side, and its both sides that do it, which one depends on how im laying.

And when i do eventually get back to sleep, when i wake in the morning i have to like stand there and let my arms hang free and stretch some before it starts to feel better.  Through the day i dont have any real issues and i can work out normally.

Anyone got any ideas on how to make this shit go away?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2018)

You sleeping with your arm(s) above your head?


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> You sleeping with your arm(s) above your head?



Uhh, kind of i guess, i think under my head would probably be a better way of describing it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Uhh, kind of i guess, i think under my head would probably be a better way of describing it.



Stop doing that. And get a lacrosse ball into and around your scaps.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stop doing that. And get a lacrosse ball into and around your scaps.



What like lay on the thing and roll around?


----------



## snake (Jul 11, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Uhh, kind of i guess, i think under my head would probably be a better way of describing it.



You're pinching a bunch of shit off there. Not doing it will take some time but for now, put a pillow under your arm pit to decrease the angle.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 11, 2018)

snake said:


> You're pinching a bunch of shit off there. Not doing it will take some time but for now, put a pillow under your arm pit to decrease the angle.



I’ll give that a try, that is the way I’ve alwas slept for as long as I can remember


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2018)

I used to sleep on my stomach with my right arm up under my pillow. My ac joint was ****ED. Trap was always tight and neck so tight I got headaches. 

Use the lacrosse ball by laying down and putting it under you. Move it around the shoulder blade. When you find a knot that hurts rest on it for 2 minutes then keep going. This works all over the body btw... 

Like snake said it will take time getting used to sleeping in a different position.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 11, 2018)

I used to sleep like that until I starting sleeping while hugging a large pillow. It really solved my problem. Now I can't sleep without one in my arms


----------



## Viduus (Jul 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I used to sleep on my stomach with my right arm up under my pillow. My ac joint was ****ED. Trap was always tight and neck so tight I got headaches.
> 
> Use the lacrosse ball by laying down and putting it under you. Move it around the shoulder blade. When you find a knot that hurts rest on it for 2 minutes then keep going. This works all over the body btw...
> 
> Like snake said it will take time getting used to sleeping in a different position.



Nice tip on the find a knot and rest on it... never heard it explained that way, I like it.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 12, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I used to sleep like that until I starting sleeping while hugging a large pillow. It really solved my problem. Now I can't sleep without one in my arms


Hugging a large pillow, is that we call a blow up doll now?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I used to sleep like that until I starting sleeping while hugging a large pillow. It really solved my problem. Now I can't sleep without one in my arms



That's the saddest shit I ever heard


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jul 12, 2018)

Rolling the knots sucks but works so good. Definitely well worth the suffering. I used a softball on my glutes because it was all I had laying around


----------



## Elivo (Jul 12, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I used to sleep like that until I starting sleeping while hugging a large pillow. It really solved my problem. Now I can't sleep without one in my arms



I actualy tried this last night, woke up today not hurting for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 13, 2018)

Took a lot of what was suggested here and have been trying it, feeling much better when i wake up for the past couple days. Pain isnt anywhere near as bad.


----------

